# some kind of sword plant?



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello!
Today I picked up a plant from my local meijer (one of the only places in my area to carry aquatic plants). I'm pretty sure it's a sword plant, but no clue what kind (it was labeled an "amazon sword" which is definitely wrong). The middle whorls of leaves are long, red, and ruffled. The very outer layer of leaves is smaller, green, rounded, and no ruffles. What kind of plant is this?

Thank you~


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No photo? Sounds like a sword plant (_Ehinodorus_) that's converting from emersed to submersed growth.


----------



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, the tank is super cloudy right now since I just set it up. Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to take a picture.


----------



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a somewhat cloudy picture


----------

